# Added practice day July 6th @ NORCAR!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

From 8am till 4pm we'll be practicing on the Tuning Haus Party layout!

To keep the cost down, no A/C, dress accordingly 

This will be a good time to do some testing to see if the changes you were afraid to make would have worked or not!

See everyone Sunday!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

T Williams and I will be there.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I plan on being there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

In less then 2 hours I get the see Mackin's smiling face....


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

What's the practice fee Mr. Wayne?


----------

